# "Star Wars, Episode VII: the Force Awakens"



## CougarKing (28 Nov 2014)

First official trailer for Star Wars, episode VII, "The Force Awakens" is finally here:

*Star Wars: The Force Awakens(Yahoo movies trailer)*

_- mod edit to change thread title on request of OP -_


----------



## cryco (28 Nov 2014)

Dec 2015?!? What are we supposed to do until then?


----------



## ArmyRick (28 Nov 2014)

Ummm.. WOW... Thanks for posting this!


----------



## dangerboy (28 Nov 2014)

This better not end up like Phantom Menace, I was looking forward to that and ended up being disappointed.


----------



## dapaterson (28 Nov 2014)

dangerboy said:
			
		

> This better not end up like Phantom Menace, I was looking forward to that and ended up being disappointed.


Meesa not know what you talka about.


----------



## dimsum (28 Nov 2014)

dapaterson said:
			
		

> Meesa not know what you talka about.



*spits on ground*

The memes have already come out.  I particularly like this one.


----------



## midget-boyd91 (28 Nov 2014)

Nerdgasm....


----------



## observor 69 (17 Apr 2015)

Star Wars: Episode VII - The Force Awakens Official Teaser Trailer #1 (2015) - J.J. Abrams Movie HD 

  ;D

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OMOVFvcNfvE


----------



## dimsum (17 Apr 2015)

Trailer #2

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=clLYRvtsoZ0


----------



## Infanteer (17 Apr 2015)

CHEWIE!


----------



## a_majoor (17 Apr 2015)

Loved the X-wings skimming over the lake. Hope the story is a match for the visuals.


----------



## Humphrey Bogart (17 Apr 2015)

I am rewatching the original six movies in anticipation for this one.  Also stoked for Mad Max!


----------



## dapaterson (17 Apr 2015)

RoyalDrew said:
			
		

> I am rewatching the original six movies in anticipation for this one.  Also stoked for Mad Max!



There are only three original movies: IV, V, and VI.  There are no others.


----------



## jollyjacktar (17 Apr 2015)

RoyalDrew said:
			
		

> I am rewatching the original six movies in anticipation for this one.  Also stoked for Mad Max!



Yes, I can't wait for the 15th when Max comes out.  Taking my son to that one.   :nod:


----------



## Humphrey Bogart (17 Apr 2015)

dapaterson said:
			
		

> There are only three original movies: IV, V, and VI.  There are no others.



ok the old new ones then!


----------



## Spencer100 (17 Apr 2015)

They got me at "Chewy we're home" Awesome!

I can't wait.  

Briene of Tarth as a the badass chrome stormtrooper!


----------



## dapaterson (17 Apr 2015)

RoyalDrew said:
			
		

> ok the old new ones then!



They do not exist.  There have never been pod races or Jar Jar Binks.


----------



## FortYorkRifleman (17 Apr 2015)

dapaterson said:
			
		

> They do not exist.  There have never been pod races or Jar Jar Binks.



One name: Darth Maul. He makes up for three shitty films although Episode III was not bad


----------



## dimsum (17 Apr 2015)

dapaterson said:
			
		

> They do not exist.  There have never been pod races or Jar Jar Binks.



Really - you didn't immediately respond with: 

*slowly waves hand* 

"These are not the movies you are looking for"?  

Tsk tsk.  

 ;D


----------



## dapaterson (17 Apr 2015)

Dimsum said:
			
		

> Really - you didn't immediately respond with:
> 
> *slowly waves hand*
> 
> ...



There are no such movies.  Your Jedi mind tricks don't work on me.


----------



## CougarKing (17 Apr 2015)

Moderators, request a merge with older thread on the same subject, please? 

http://army.ca/forums/threads/117101.0.html

EDITED TO ADD: THANK YOU TO THE MODERATORS FOR THE THREAD MERGE.  ;D


----------



## a_majoor (18 Apr 2015)

S.M.A. said:
			
		

> Moderators, request a merge with older thread on the same subject, please?
> 
> http://army.ca/forums/threads/117101.0.html
> 
> EDITED TO ADD: THANK YOU TO THE MODERATORS FOR THE THREAD MERGE.  ;D



The force was with them.....


----------



## a_majoor (18 Apr 2015)

Or we could look forward to this: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kgSylgBFi-I


----------



## FortYorkRifleman (18 Apr 2015)

I liked what the trailer had to offer in that it doesn't reveal too much. I think too often trailers give away a lot and given that this film will probably generate 1 billion at the Box Office I'd be fine not knowing anymore


----------



## a_majoor (18 Apr 2015)

Extended trailer:

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oVrefxF0Xxg


----------



## Mister Donut (20 Apr 2015)

I might have pooed a little when I saw that second trailer, holy $hit.  Really looking forward to this.....and yeah, episode I, II, and II don't exist in this dojo.  Maul almost made up for it, but they should have found a way to keep in in the next two films instead of killing him off so soon.  Jar Jar made me want to eat my gun.


----------



## c_canuk (21 Apr 2015)

I hope they get some decent writers so it's not full of plot holes and over the top spectacles for the sake of spectacles that change the story, such as the new star trek movies were. (Fun to watch as they were)

As far as  the prequels I saw some fan edited versions, where they shortened scenes, removed unnecessary flashy crap, and Jar Jar antics etc. Added in some deleted scenes etc.

They went from Cringing bad, to watchable... but not the epicness that IV V and to a lesser extent VI. (knowing that the Ewoks were a stand in for what was originally supposed to be the Wookies who were enslaved to build the second death star and were staging a rebellion really kinda takes the shine off it)


They really were well edited to the point I thought to myself, "Why did I hate these movies so vehemently?" Then I put the original ep 1 in the DVD player... "ahh now I remember"


----------



## Mister Donut (21 Apr 2015)

c_canuk said:
			
		

> I hope they get some decent writers so it's not full of plot holes and over the top spectacles for the sake of spectacles that change the story, such as the new star trek movies were. (Fun to watch as they were)
> 
> As far as  the prequels I saw some fan edited versions, where they shortened scenes, removed unnecessary flashy crap, and Jar Jar antics etc. Added in some deleted scenes etc.
> 
> ...



Very interested in these fan edited versions....is there a particular one I should be looking for, because I really want to like episode 1-3, but just can't.


----------



## c_canuk (22 Apr 2015)

check out Fanedit.org. They have a bunch of stuff that people have done. They don't hold the movies themselves, but have all the information about what was changed, why, reviews, etc. from that you can usually source a copy.

Keep in mind, these are only legal to download if you have the original DVD(iirc I'm not a lawyer).

I recommend "we were soldiers - broken arrow edition". The editor turned it into a tight tactics - counter tactics movie

Cheers


----------



## Mister Donut (22 Apr 2015)

c_canuk said:
			
		

> check out Fanedit.org. They have a bunch of stuff that people have done. They don't hold the movies themselves, but have all the information about what was changed, why, reviews, etc. from that you can usually source a copy.
> 
> Keep in mind, these are only legal to download if you have the original DVD(iirc I'm not a lawyer).
> 
> ...



Nice, thanks!


----------



## Privateer (2 Dec 2015)

Six-minute "trailer" video stiched together from all released footage so far:

Per the site, "We have taken every scene from every Teaser Trailer, Trailer, Behinds The Scenes, On The Set, Featurette, Online Spot and TV Spot and put every clip in order as how we believe the movie will play out."

Here it is, at YouTube: https://youtu.be/0yJMIzFEbNg


----------



## CougarKing (17 Dec 2015)

BUMPED.

Anyone watching one of the really late screenings tonight?


----------



## Infanteer (17 Dec 2015)

Not yet, but it is getting rave reviews.  I plan to hit it up before Christmas.


----------



## R933ex (17 Dec 2015)

Going to see it at 7 tonight with my daughter (Amazingly there are still 80 tickets available at our neighborhood theater in Spruce Grove) Ive been waiting for this for 38 years and can barely wait another minute more


----------



## dangerboy (17 Dec 2015)

Have tickets for the 21st.  A bit disappointed that there are no IMAX in the province of New Brunswick, I think it would have been great on that.


----------



## Pilot-Wannabe (17 Dec 2015)

Couldnt get tickets for today - all sold out.  Managed to get some for 11:30pm tomorrow, couldnt get into IMAX but got Ultra AVX.  Not sure its that great but at least there are reserved seats.

Ive heard reviews say its good, just hoping to avoid any plot spoilers for another day or so.


----------



## JesseWZ (17 Dec 2015)

Pilot-Wannabe said:
			
		

> couldnt get into IMAX but got Ultra AVX



I love Ultra AVX. I try and see every movie that way.


----------



## jollyjacktar (18 Dec 2015)

One of the guys at work bought two tickets o the Star Wars marathon that was held in yesterday.  Unfortunately his son was unable to attend due to health issues so Mike asked me if I was interested?  $50 bucks.  All episodes and then the new one.  "Great deal, sure",  I said.  Marathon??  More like the Bataan Death March.  To add insult to injury of sitting through episodes 1-3 (for the second and last time) it was 18 hours long.  I feel like I've been pulled through a knot hole backwards this morning.

Anyhow, everything you're hearing or reading about the new film is true.  I won't give any spoilers out except to say that the 3D is amazing, astounding and quite frankly the best I've ever seen.  For example there was a First Order Star Destroyer coming so far out of the screen I could have reached up and touched the bow of it.  It does have the feel and spirit of the original movies.  The new faces who are major characters are going to fit in perfectly with the story line.  The hard core fans were going bananas  time and time again at this or that and the guy beside me was shaking with excitement.  The 15 or so hours leading up to the reveal was punishment, but damn was the new movie ever worth every penny.  This thing will break records.  You'll laugh, cry and cheer at times and not feel ripped off for your money.


----------



## dapaterson (18 Dec 2015)

[spoiler alert]

Remember to listen to Harry Chapin's "Cat's in the Cradle" before you go...

[/spoiler alert]


----------



## Maxadia (18 Dec 2015)

Jollyjacktar is totally correct in his review, and yes, the 3D shot that stands out is that cruiser - I had the same feeling of it being right off the end of my nose.

I told one of my friends "It was a really good movie.  In fact, it was a really good _Star Wars_ movie."


----------



## dimsum (18 Dec 2015)

jollyjacktar said:
			
		

> Anyhow, everything you're hearing or reading about the new film is true.  I won't give any spoilers out except to say that the 3D is amazing, astounding and quite frankly the best I've ever seen.......This thing will break records.  You'll laugh, cry and cheer at times and not feel ripped off for your money.



I agree.  I think this one has made me forgive the franchise for the last 3.


----------



## Franko (19 Dec 2015)

This movie made up for episodes 1-3. 

I am a fan again. 

Regards


----------



## NavalMoose (19 Dec 2015)

" Ive been waiting for this for 38 years and can barely wait another minute more"

So you only ever saw "Star Wars" and not "Empire Strikes Back" or "Return of the Jedi"...1977, 1980, and 1983 respectively?.....lol


----------



## Kilo_302 (20 Dec 2015)

I am not embarrassed to say that I shed a couple tears at several points during this movie. It was absolutely fantastic. Dbox seats were also pretty awesome.


----------



## Retired AF Guy (30 Dec 2015)

Dimsum said:
			
		

> I agree.  I think this one has made me forgive the franchise for the last 3.



Watched it the other day in IMAX 3D. Well worth it. The special effects were outstanding and the acting was very good. A couple of reveals (TIE fighters have ejection seats??), and one big shocker!!  I suspect there are still a couple of revelations to come. 

I saw this episode as a kind of handing of the torch (or, if you will,  lightsaber) from the older generation to the new, represented by Poe Dameron, Rey, Finn, especially Rey. And of course our Galactic bad guy Kylo Ren.


----------



## Journeyman (31 Dec 2015)

I saw it today.  


*Some potential spoilers*:

1.  Landing ships of Stormtroopers all land together and attack from one direction; is there no concept of enfilade/defilade supporting fires in whatever century this takes place?

2.  This is followed by shooting of the people by aforementioned Stormtroopers -- standing in a circle [the ethnicity is not my choice; it's for illustrative purposes only] around the townspeople.

3.  Carrie Fisher does NOT revisit her 'Jabba the Hutt/Princess Leia in bikini' scene.  This is a good thing.

4. Not _once_  do we see Simon Pegg as "Scotty"!  




*REAL POTENTIAL  SPOILER*


Girlfriend did tear-up at one point; how could she not see that coming?


----------



## Journeyman (31 Dec 2015)

And if you need to catch up on the previous Star Wars episodes, there's a pretty funny collection of tweets from this (apparently) wine-fuelled girl as she sat through the DVDs for her first time.....

My favourite is: "Luke has this shitty habit of being the last person people see before dying and they all just look SO DISAPOINTED"    ;D


----------



## Scoobie Newbie (31 Dec 2015)

It was nice to see Bobba Fett return


----------



## daftandbarmy (31 Dec 2015)

Sadly, at no point in time did any suggestive nakedness occur. 

Proof that the 'PC brainwashers' have taken us over since the 1970s.


----------



## jmt18325 (31 Dec 2015)

I'm pretty sure most movies are far more suggestive in almost every way today than they were in the 1970s.


----------



## daftandbarmy (31 Dec 2015)

jmt18325 said:
			
		

> I'm pretty sure most movies are far more suggestive in almost every way today than they were in the 1970s.



I doubt it 

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Zardoz

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Alien_(film)

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Rollerball_(1975_film)

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/A_Clockwork_Orange_(film)

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Magnum_Force

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/MASH_(film)

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Apocalypse_Now


----------



## George Wallace (31 Dec 2015)

daftandbarmy said:
			
		

> I doubt it
> 
> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Zardoz
> 
> ...



How could you leave out Barbarella?    [


----------



## jollyjacktar (31 Dec 2015)

http://thechive.com/2015/12/29/kylo-rens-twitter-is-a-tad-bit-emo-15-photos/


----------



## daftandbarmy (31 Dec 2015)

George Wallace said:
			
		

> How could you leave out Barbarella?    [



Good point. I may be anti-Jane Fonda but I'm not gay yet (until it becomes an acceptable career move, of course )


----------

